# Nemo Male X Super Blue Female



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

After years since I had Bettas, I decided to hop in again in this hobby and try and breed them.
With this breeding, I wanted to see how genetics play and if it was possible to insert the blue into the nemo pattern my male has.

Male (Ralph)










Female (Luna)











The breeding went pretty well. There was minimal damage to the female's fins and she even helped by taking the eggs and placing them into the bubble nest.









Sadly, my male ate the eggs overnight but I was able to spot 2 eggs. I sucked them up with a syringe and put them on a small container hoping they would hatch and they did!!

Hatched: July 13th

They are now 5 days old.
Even tho there are only two, you can see that the one on the right is bigger. I'm feeding them BBS and also infusoria (since I'm not very sure if the small one is eating the BBS)

They are in a small container floating over the big one so I can supervise and feed them easily. Once they grow up enough for me to see them without having to use a flashlight, I will be moving them to the container beneath them.


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

I lost one of the fries. I really don't know what happened, they were both perfectly fine at night and the next morning I only saw one of them. I didn't even see the fry dead at the bottom of the tank or anything.
Also, I think the one I lost was the bigger one which really makes no sense to me.

I don't know if it's even worth to maintain this post since I only have one fry.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

When I did my first spawn I thought I had only 6 fry as the week went on I thought I only had three.... when they got bigger I realized there was 8 fry in the tank. It might be hugging the wall of your container? They really are so so tiny.... are you going to try spawning your pair again?


----------



## ralphybetta (Jul 3, 2020)

X skully X said:


> When I did my first spawn I thought I had only 6 fry as the week went on I thought I only had three.... when they got bigger I realized there was 8 fry in the tank. It might be hugging the wall of your container? They really are so so tiny.... are you going to try spawning your pair again?


`Hi, sorry I didn't answer earlier! I knew there were only 2 fry because I had to save the eggs (the male ate the other ones). Sadly both fry died. I did plan on spawning them again but the female got dropsy and also died  

I have now a beautiful orange/blue female I want to spawn with the male, so I hope this one goes well.

(I was trying to delete this post because the breeding failed but I don't seem to know how to do it 😅)


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

I dont know if you can delete a thread yourself but if you want you can PM a mod and ask for them to remove it for you.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I’m sorry that your female passed, I hope that this next pair works out 🤘🏻


----------

